# Robin Hood(2010)



## mrfatso (May 23, 2010)

Just wondering, has anyone seen the movie and is it worth the ticket price or you are better off watching it online and saving your money?

If it's good, mind giving an explaination why? If it sucks, also, could you tell us what went wrong? 


Thanks guys.


----------



## NeSchn (May 23, 2010)

Yes, I would like to know this also, it seems pretty good, but I'd rather hear it from someone that saw it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I read somewhere it was quite a good film, but I don't know who wrote it anymore.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 23, 2010)

Pay for see a remake... No thanks.


----------



## raulpica (May 23, 2010)

Pretty meh film, imho.

Seemed too much of a Braveheart-clone with Robin Hood plastered in, and he gets idolatrized for no reason whatsoever (the-plot-said-so!) in too many scenes.

Also Robin Hood in the entire freaking movie only shoot something like 4 arrows. It's FREAKING Robin Hood, he should shoot arrows like a machine-gun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Overall, IMHO, better watch it online


----------



## pitman (May 23, 2010)

They could have name the main hero whatever they want and it would have been a decent movie, the big problem is I expected a movie about a bunch of thieves in the forest fighting the tyranny of an evil king, but instead we get some sort of "origin" story which shows us that Robin is a great warrior leading armies (I had deja vu to Gladiator at some scenes) and the obligatory romance between Robin and Marian was uninteresting and boring.

Conclusion, don't waste your money on this, download it and enjoy some of the action.


----------



## GH0ST (May 23, 2010)

Wait and see the palms are coming this evening


----------



## Hadrian (May 23, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Pay for see a remake... No thanks.


Its not a remake its trying to have a different take on the legend.


Its boring, really really boring.  Its Kingdom of Heaven boring.

Legend has taught me that Robin Hood is an English brave noble man who was in the Dark Ages and up against a lot with so little behind him.  Despite his woes he can find the strength to lead people, to keep their spirits alive to fight armies.  That is Robin Hood

The Robin Hood in this film wasn't any of this.  He was just a grim & gloomy person.  He wasn't Robin Hood.

I understand that they were trying to do something different but for me the main character must remain. 

The whole film doesn't give any insight to the characters.  The whole point of a origin tale is to explain how they became what they become.  What lessons they have learned, how experiences shape them into what believe and how they go about their actions.  This film just some characters who suddenly become others without any reasoning.

The cheesy last five or so minutes pretty much shows the rest of the film up as a waste of time.


----------

